# 11" kostov KFG-14402 motor‏



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

I think you may want to stick with your ADC but I am not sure if it will live well in that current range for long. Sounds like you are planning on a few hot trips down the track. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you consider the new Kostov 11" HV motor?


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Did you consider the new Kostov 11" HV motor?


hmmm would love to, maybe one day when the funds are there!


----------

